# FET - prednisolone or not?



## happyhippy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone

I have a conundrum; I am 40, BMI 30 (was 3, two failed ICSI (first BFN, second chemical preg) this year using frozen OH sperm. I now have FET tomorrow at 1pm, with two 2 day embryo.  I have IM Gestone and aspirin 75mg daily, plus 5mg Folic Acid.  I have a 7% chance of success.

I have T2 diabetes (genetic 5 out of 6 sibs with it and all parents and grandparents T1 & T2) and high blood pressure (work related...about to go part-time and/get new job!).  I have hayfever and eczema so all in all, lots of immune type things.  I seem to produce 'perfect embryos' that aren't attaching. 

Anyway, normally you do not get prednisolone with my current clinic and it can mess your control up of the diabetes and the blood pressure, but today I have the option to take 5mg of pred day before ET and three days after stat.

Would you? I haven't had it before, it is an incredibly low dose that might just give my babies a chance to attach well.  On the other hand, will I mess up my sugar and blood pressure control?  

Anyone else in a similar situation?  The medicine is sat in front of me and I need to take it in the next couple of hours, if I am going to!

This might be my first and last FET (see how they thaw) and I definitely wont be able to have any further ICSI as am older, skinter and no frozen sperm left.

I will also post in immunes.

Thanks for reading.

xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Coming in late on this.... What did you do?

xx


----------



## happyhippy (Jul 7, 2010)

I took it! Am currently 10 weeks and 6 days pregnant with singleton!
Two of the four 2 day old Frozen embryos thawed and put back. I have 7 zygotes left for future siblings. I will use again in future.
Also on clexane and aspirin now as they found out I have sticky blood which wasn't helping my other babies to implant.


----------

